# We make our own snow.......



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Using techniqes simlar to a ski resort we make our own snow........


----------



## DUSTYCEDAR (Jan 18, 2004)

u make it i try to get rid of it lol


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Keeps us busy waiting for the real snow!!!! The pic with the snowmobile is at my brothers house about a week ago. I am growing a pile in my front yard that is about 15' tall right now!!!!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Are you going to put a good foot or so on your driveway or street so you could plow it. I would.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Fordistough;361960 said:


> Are you going to put a good foot or so on your driveway or street so you could plow it. I would.


 I was starting to seriously think about doing that! Luckly things have been pretty good the last couple of weeks here in michigan. No huge snows, but we have been out 9 times salting and doing a little scraping. I would like some real snow but I don't mind the little ones either!!!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

so why do you make your own snow?


----------



## TRX450R (Jan 31, 2007)

what size water pump are you running?? as in horsepower


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

1lowGMC;362205 said:


> so why do you make your own snow?


 Because we can!!!!! No just kidding!!! We make the snow for buisness promotions, sledding hills, and winter events when natural snow is lacking. We had alot of interest in the snow this past christmas, but it was just too warm. We usually can start making snow at night in mid october. I make a large pile in my yard just to see how long it will last( or to have a little more fun with the snowmobiles). Last year the snow at my house lasted untill last april !!!


----------



## 1lowGMC (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats crazy, can you give us details of the equipment required?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

TRX450R;362473 said:


> what size water pump are you running?? as in horsepower


 We have two water pumps that we use. They are both hale hp series portable fire fighting pumps. One is a 18hp v- twin and the other is a 10hp. We need these to get the pressure needed to make snow. Both of our pumps in series will flow 200 gallons a minute @175psi. A trash pump will get you around 35 psi at best. When we are making snow we run about 130psi of water( 40 gallons a minute) . Snow making also uses compressed air. The gun in the first picture requires 75cfm of air. We rent a trailer compressor to get the amount of air we need. A 185 cfm trailer compressor will run two of our large guns. As you can imagine this is kind of loud! We have two backyard blizzards that we use for making snow close to peoples homes.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Iv always thought it would be fun to make my own snow for the atvs and skiing, but im to cheap to buy one of those backyard blizzard machines.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

We got both of our backyard blizzards on ebay. If you start looking around late summer/fall you can get a good deal. We have just over $1,100 into both of our machines. I think that they sell for $2,400 each brand new. For lage amounts of snow you will want something gigger than a BYB .If you want to make snow you can easily make a gun. Thats what we did to get started. ( snowathome.com ) has free plans on how to build your own. Check it out it's pretty easy to do!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Iv thought about making a gun to mount on the side of our shed or on a tree, we have a huge compresser and indoor water so it would just require running the hoses out a window. What temp do you have to have to start getting snow to form?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark13;363606 said:


> Iv thought about making a gun to mount on the side of our shed or on a tree, we have a huge compresser and indoor water so it would just require running the hoses out a window. What temp do you have to have to start getting snow to form?


 As a rough rule of thumb we wait untill 25degrees. It is possible to make really wet snow at 39 degrees. Even more important than temp. is the humidity. If it is colder than 20 you can make good dry snow and the humidity isn't as much of a factor . It does get better the colder it is. The pile with the snowmobile on it was made in a few nights with a blizzard sport at temps in the low teens to single didgits. Our large gun can work in warmer conditions because of the fact you can adjust the air water mixture. That is the down fall of a BYB . You can't adjust anything and they don't work good in high elevations. Sounds like you have just about everything you need to get started. If you need a pressure washer just get a cheap electric one that can run non stop. Again visit ( snowathome.com ) or ( chssnowmakers.com ) They are good places to start. Snow at home also has a chart to show you wet bulb temps( when you can or can't make snow ) 
Give it a try it's kind of fun, and you can all your self a " snow farmer "


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

o ya, we have an elec. pressure washer i forgot that, im not sure how good it would be to run it for long periods of time. its not huge but on wheels (bit to heavy to carry)


----------

